# Neutron Music Player



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Neutron is the professional music player with high quality 32/64-bit audio rendering engine which helps to deliver to you the best possible sound quality from the Android device.
Neutron provides the sophisticated UI with advanced controls for music playback. It is not easy or another 'pop' music player, it is developed for the audiophiles and those who really in love with music. Recommended for use with Hi-Fi/High-End audio hardware.

Hope you'll like Neutron and have fun with it!

FEATURES:

* 32/64-bit audio processing for high quality HD audio.
* Audio formats: MP1, MP2, MP3, OGG (Vorbis), FLAC, WMA, WMA Lossless (16-bit only), AC3, AAC, M4A, M4B, M4R, MP4, 3GP, 3G2, MOV, ALAC, APE (Monkey's Audio), WV (WavPack), MPC (MusePack), WAV, AU, AIFF, MPG/MPEG (audio only), AVI (audio only), iTunes/Windows Media inclusive except DRM-protected, OPUS.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.neutroncode.mp&hl=en

Sounds like a nice solution...


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Neutron is my favorite android player by far. Gone Mad Music Player (GMMP) is good too.


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

Running Neutron on my Note II for some time now. Interface on the Neutron has always been a rough spot, but I think it's the best player out for Android. The Neutron plus the Wolfson DAC in the Note II give pretty decent SQ for a phone.


----------



## 700whpfocus (May 10, 2010)

they have it for apple also. looks very good


----------



## graceparker (Oct 2, 2014)

Neutron is good..I have used it & found interesting


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

This app seems a really nice 2ch DSP,

Does anyone knows how can I reach a mono channel for sub from stereo output?

I know I could split the signal with a Y cable, but, if I apply some time alignment, don't would be this method a mess?

How can get a mono Channel with no delay from this?


----------

